# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  [[فقط دانشجویان یا فارغ‌التحصیلان این رشته ها پاسخ بدن]]

## sina_hp

*سلام به همگی 

لطفا دانشجویان یا فارغ‌التحصیل رشته های پزشکی و داروسازی با توجه به ملاک ها و دلایل شخصی و عمومی که دارن که چه مربوط به خود یا جامعه میشه  و با توجه به این که حالا يه جور هايي وارد این رشته ها شدن و به طور تخصصی تری  با خبر هستن از این رشته ها بدون هیچ تعصب یا دروغی خیلی شفاف و کمک کننده بیان بگن که :
0:آیا رشتتون فرصت زندگی کردن رو ازتون گرقته یا نه؟اگه آره چطوري؟
1: از رشتتون راضی هستید یا نه؟؟ چرا؟
2:بدی ها یا سختی های رشتتون چی؟؟ 
3:خوبی های رشتتون چی؟؟ 
4:به نظرتون چه تیپ افرادی باید رشته های شما رو انتخاب کنن؟؟چرا؟
5:آیا آینده کاری در رشتتون وجود داره؟
6:آیا فکر می کنید می تونيد در ضمینه رشته خودتون فعالیت کاری انجام بدین؟؟ یا به کاری غیر رشته ی خودتون روی مياريد؟؟  چرا؟؟
7:موانع و مشکلات بر سر راه رشتتون چی هست؟؟ 
8:اگه چیزی به ذهن خودتون ميرسه که سوال نشده یا فکر می کنید مهم هست و باید گفته شه در زمینه رشته ای که دارید توش تحصیل می کنید یا کردین رو لطف کنید بگید
9: و در آخر به داوطلبان کنکوری که شرایط انتخاب یکی از این رشته ها رو دارن چه توصیه می کنید که به دردشون بخوره 

ممنون از همه*

----------


## sina_hp

*up*

----------


## Ali jk

حقيقتش دوسدارم جوابش و بدم
ولي باز از حاشيه ميترسم
ولي در اين حد بگم ك لازم نيس واسه جواب پيدا كردن اينا فارغ التحصيل شي
تو اخر ترم يك جوابت و ميگيري
ولي بازم خاستي ميگم

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Ali jk


حقيقتش دوسدارم جوابش و بدم
ولي باز از حاشيه ميترسم
ولي در اين حد بگم ك لازم نيس واسه جواب پيدا كردن اينا فارغ التحصيل شي
تو اخر ترم يك جوابت و ميگيري
ولي بازم خاستي ميگم


قصدم از سوال همین بود که يه وقت ترم یک نشه و خدایی نکرده بعدش آدم بفهمه چون اون زمان کار از کار گذشته بهتره از قبل آدم بدونه و انتخاب درست کنه ممنون ميشم همه چی بگي*

----------


## liaa

تاپیک فوق العاده ای میشه.. اگه دوستان لطف کنن و یکم زمان بزارن

----------


## bbehzad

من سال 95 تو 30سالگی کنکور دادم ولی کارنامه نزاشتم تو انجمن چون خجالت کشیدم از سنم حتی مصاحبه هم نکردم چون خیلیا میخواستن سوال پیچم کنن .درسی بود مساله ای نبود ولی بی ربط حرف میزدن مثل خیلیا که میومدن میگفتن کارت دانشجویی نشون بده.علی ای حال من لیسانس هوشبری بودم بعد 12سال دوباره کنکور دادم.علت هم فقط علاقه بود و تحقیر.بستگی به تیپ شخصیتیتون داره من دوس داشتم بالاترین مدارج بهترین رشته ها تو ایرانو طی کنم چون سرم بدجور به سنگ خورد.چون جامعه این سه تارشته رو باارزش میدونست .تمام تلاشتون این باشه این سه رشته قبول شید ولی اگه شخصیت کمال گرایی ندارید هیچ اشکال نداره اینارو نشدید رشته های درجه دو قبول شید.

----------


## amirhossein78

> من سال 95 تو 30سالگی کنکور دادم ولی کارنامه نزاشتم تو انجمن چون خجالت کشیدم از سنم حتی مصاحبه هم نکردم چون خیلیا میخواستن سوال پیچم کنن .درسی بود مساله ای نبود ولی بی ربط حرف میزدن مثل خیلیا که میومدن میگفتن کارت دانشجویی نشون بده.علی ای حال من لیسانس هوشبری بودم بعد 12سال دوباره کنکور دادم.علت هم فقط علاقه بود و تحقیر.بستگی به تیپ شخصیتیتون داره من دوس داشتم بالاترین مدارج بهترین رشته ها تو ایرانو طی کنم چون سرم بدجور به سنگ خورد.چون جامعه این سه تارشته رو باارزش میدونست .تمام تلاشتون این باشه این سه رشته قبول شید ولی اگه شخصیت کمال گرایی ندارید هیچ اشکال نداره اینارو نشدید رشته های درجه دو قبول شید.



رشته درجه دو .... رشته درجه یک .... خنده دار تر از این موضوع نداریم 

مادامی که این دیدگاه تو جامعست ، وضع همینه که هست ... 

به دنبال علاقتون برید ، فقط و فقط علاقه ست میتوه شما رو در رشتتون موفق کنه 

الان تو این سن ، ادم تو جو قبولیه ، جوری نشه که وقتی به سن 40 رسیدید پشیمون باشید چون به سمت علاقتون نرفتید و صرف اجبار جامعه به چند تا رشته چشم دوخته باشید ...

----------


## bbehzad

> رشته درجه دو .... رشته درجه یک .... خنده دار تر از این موضوع نداریم 
> 
> مادامی که این دیدگاه تو جامعست ، وضع همینه که هست ... 
> 
> به دنبال علاقتون برید ، فقط و فقط علاقه ست میتوه شما رو در رشتتون موفق کنه 
> 
> الان تو این سن ، ادم تو جو قبولیه ، جوری نشه که وقتی به سن 40 رسیدید پشیمون باشید چون به سمت علاقتون نرفتید و صرف اجبار جامعه به چند تا رشته چشم دوخته باشید ...


من خودم حرف شمارو قبول دارم ولی جامعه نداره.برادر من علاقش مکانیک بود رفت خوند سرخورده شد.حرف شما زمانی درسته که معیارهای جامعه درست باشه یعنی مثل امریکا پرستاری و معلمی قابل احترام ترین رشته ها باشه.معلمای مارو ببینید اون وقت متوجه جمله من میشید.موفق باشید.

----------


## Ali jk

> *
> 
> قصدم از سوال همین بود که يه وقت ترم یک نشه و خدایی نکرده بعدش آدم بفهمه چون اون زمان کار از کار گذشته بهتره از قبل آدم بدونه و انتخاب درست کنه ممنون ميشم همه چی بگي*


اول اينو بگم ك اگه بريد دنبال اروزها و علايقتون
٠- مونده ب خودت.. اگه بخاي الف شي.. دارو از پزشكي و دندان سختتره و پزشكي و دندان وقت ازاد كم دارن و همش درسه.. از شنبه تا ٤ شنبه از ٨:٣٠ تا ٤ كلاس دارين
١- اره راضيم، چون علاقه ب شيمي و دارو و پزشكي داشتم از اول و شرايطش و هم ميدونستم كامل.. ولي يه چن تا از دوستام ناراضي ن؛ هم از پزشكي هم از دارو
٢- بدي نداره واسه كسي ك علاقه داره، ولي سختي زياد داره.. چون وقت واسه گشتن نداري و همش بايد درس بخوني.. الان ما هرهفته دو سه تا امتحان و كوييز داريم.. ٣ تا هم دفاع و پايان نامه داره
تنها بديش اينه ك دارو و دندان حداقل يه ميليارد پول ميخان واسه شروع
٣- يكي از مهمترين خوبي هاش اينه ك ميتوني ب مردم كمك كني و دردي ازشون دوا كني.. دارو بعده تموم كردنش اگه بري تحقيقات رسما وقت واسه سر خاروندن نداري ولي اگه داروخونه بزني؛ ي مسىول فني ميزاري اونجا و تو كارات و انجام ميدي
٤- اونايي ك درس ميخونن و ب شيمي علاقه دارن.. اونايي ك جنبه دارن.. يني تو كلاسا مسائل و دروسي مطرح ميشه ك بايد عادي باشه برات.. ترم ١ تو يوني ما سه تا مشروط و تجديد داشتيم
ترم٢ ورودي قبل ١٤ تا مشروط داشتن و تو تجزيه ٢٤ نفر افتادن!!!
٥- متاسفانه تو هيچكدوم از سه رشته اينده كاري تو ايران وجود نداره و اشباع شدن.. دارو تخصصهاش نه ولي پزشكي اونا هم دارن اشباع ميشن!!!
از پارسال تو تبريز مجوز مطب واسه متخصص قلب نميدن
ورودي ٩٥ دارو امسال ١١ نفر انصرافي داشت
١١ نفررررر!!!!
٦- من نه. ادامه ميدم؛ ولي بچه ها ميگن بعده ١٠ سال ميرن تو كاراي ديگه
٧- دروس سخت و سنگينش.. مثلا ما پس فردا واسه ٢ نمره،٢٠٠ صفحه تجزيه ميخونيم.. ازمون ١٨٠ واحدي داريم ك سخته؛ ٣ تا پايان نامه داريم ك بخاطر تحريمها نميتونيم تو مجلات معتبر ثبت كنيم
٨- ب هيچ وجه بخاطر پول نياين!! اگه علاقه ب شيمي ندارين، علاقه ب شارش انرژي ندارين، اگه نميتونين جسد تشريح كنين.. نياين
كم كم داره اوضاع پزشكي و دندان و دارو هم مثه رياضي ميشه!!
نميگم پول نيس توش؛ ولي بايد براش درس بخونين و سختي بكشين.. كنكور ١٠٠٠ برابر راحتتر از درساي دانشگاهه
٩- اگه علايق و دارين و ميتونين تا اخر دووم بيارين؛ بياين و دندون درساش راحتتره و وقت ازاد دارين؛ ولي كشوراي ديگه دندان و زياد پزشكي نميدونن؛ دارو و پزشكي هم عاليه از نظر من، درساي چالشي زياد داره و ميتونين برين خارج؛ ولي نمرتون بالاي ١٨ بايد باشه!!!
معدل كلاس ما ترم ١: ١٦/٥ بود.. ١٠ نفر بالاي ١٧ داشتيم
البته توي سه رشته ب علاقتون نگاه كنيد؛ علاقه خيلي مهمه
فعلا نمره مهم نيس تو مدرك ولي اشباع شه نمره و پارتي مياد وسط
اينارو صرف اين گفتم ك بدونيد شرايط چطوريه!! وگرنه اگه علاقه داريد بيايد
چون بعضي از دوستام ميگن ك اگه ب انتخاب رشته برميگشتم، رياضي برميداشتم و ميرفتم از اينجا!!

----------


## bbehzad

> اول اينو بگم ك اگه بريد دنبال اروزها و علايقتون
> ٠- مونده ب خودت.. اگه بخاي الف شي.. دارو از پزشكي و دندان سختتره و پزشكي و دندان وقت ازاد كم دارن و همش درسه.. از شنبه تا ٤ شنبه از ٨:٣٠ تا ٤ كلاس دارين
> ١- اره راضيم، چون علاقه ب شيمي و دارو و پزشكي داشتم از اول و شرايطش و هم ميدونستم كامل.. ولي يه چن تا از دوستام ناراضي ن؛ هم از پزشكي هم از دارو
> ٢- بدي نداره واسه كسي ك علاقه داره، ولي سختي زياد داره.. چون وقت واسه گشتن نداري و همش بايد درس بخوني.. الان ما هرهفته دو سه تا امتحان و كوييز داريم.. ٣ تا هم دفاع و پايان نامه داره
> تنها بديش اينه ك دارو و دندان حداقل يه ميليارد پول ميخان واسه شروع
> ٣- يكي از مهمترين خوبي هاش اينه ك ميتوني ب مردم كمك كني و دردي ازشون دوا كني.. دارو بعده تموم كردنش اگه بري تحقيقات رسما وقت واسه سر خاروندن نداري ولي اگه داروخونه بزني؛ ي مسىول فني ميزاري اونجا و تو كارات و انجام ميدي
> ٤- اونايي ك درس ميخونن و ب شيمي علاقه دارن.. اونايي ك جنبه دارن.. يني تو كلاسا مسائل و دروسي مطرح ميشه ك بايد عادي باشه برات.. ترم ١ تو يوني ما سه تا مشروط و تجديد داشتيم
> ترم٢ ورودي قبل ١٤ تا مشروط داشتن و تو تجزيه ٢٤ نفر افتادن!!!
> ٥- متاسفانه تو هيچكدوم از سه رشته اينده كاري تو ايران وجود نداره و اشباع شدن.. دارو تخصصهاش نه ولي پزشكي اونا هم دارن اشباع ميشن!!!
> ...


عالی دمت گرم.منم این حرفا رو میدونم و زدم.منتها تو این انجمن بگی پزشکی اینطوریه دارو اینه دندون اینه باور نمیکنن البته حقم دارن باز این رشته ها از مهندسیا بهتره ولی دیگه ایده ال نیست دیگه.

----------


## Dayi javad

*ببخشید ک من  ب عنوان یک کسی ک تو این زمینه نه درس خوندم نه میدونم نظر میدم !

مشکل اینه 
الان هر رشته ای ک نگاه کنی بازار کارش اشباع !

جدا از هجوم ی عده ب سمت ی سری رشته و شغل 

مشکل اصلی نداشتن ظرفیت تو ایرانه !


الان تو ایران با کارگری نمیشه دیگ حتی موتور خرید ! مث قدیم نیس بری دوتا گوسفند بخری سال بعد بشن 4 تا و .... بفروشی بری ی ملک بخری ! یا ی شغل دیگ !


کسی ک سرمایه ای نداره درس براش از همه بهتر !

حالا اون رشته ای ک میخواد بره هم علاقه شرط موفقیتش !

مهندس عمران داریم میلیاردر ! مهندس عمران داریم راننده تاکسی ( حالا مثلا پارتی هم نباش و عرضه ی طرف ملاک باش ) 

مهندس عمران ! مهندس کامپیوتر و .... داریم که اندازه 10 تا متخصص پزشک در آمد داره ! و مهندسم و وکیلم داریم که آرزوشونه در آمد حداقل ی پزشک عمومی رو داشته باشن 

درسته واس پول نباید درس خوند  ! ولی ی رشته ای برین بخونین ک دو روز دیگ نرین ی کار غیر مرتبط باهاش انجام بدین ! حداقل ی کاری داشته باشین مرتبط با رشته و یک در آمد برای یک زندگی حداقل سادش ! 


البته  خیلیا میگن تو فلان رشته اگ علاقه نباش ب تهش  نمیرسی و ....

ولی خب خیلیا بودن حتی پزشکی قبول شدن بدون اینکه علاقه ای داشته باشن ! ولی چون درس خون و با استعداد بودن الان پزشکم شدن ! ولی باهاش کنار اومدن!!!


و اینکه تا 10 سال دیگ هیشکی خبر نداره چی میشه !

شاید اوضاع خوب شد ! شایدم خراب !

پس نمیشه با توجه ب شرایط الان واس 10 سال دیگ تصمیم گرفت*

----------


## reza2018

> اول اينو بگم ك اگه بريد دنبال اروزها و علايقتون
> ٠- مونده ب خودت.. اگه بخاي الف شي.. دارو از پزشكي و دندان سختتره و پزشكي و دندان وقت ازاد كم دارن و همش درسه.. از شنبه تا ٤ شنبه از ٨:٣٠ تا ٤ كلاس دارين
> ١- اره راضيم، چون علاقه ب شيمي و دارو و پزشكي داشتم از اول و شرايطش و هم ميدونستم كامل.. ولي يه چن تا از دوستام ناراضي ن؛ هم از پزشكي هم از دارو
> ٢- بدي نداره واسه كسي ك علاقه داره، ولي سختي زياد داره.. چون وقت واسه گشتن نداري و همش بايد درس بخوني.. الان ما هرهفته دو سه تا امتحان و كوييز داريم.. ٣ تا هم دفاع و پايان نامه داره
> تنها بديش اينه ك دارو و دندان حداقل يه ميليارد پول ميخان واسه شروع
> ٣- يكي از مهمترين خوبي هاش اينه ك ميتوني ب مردم كمك كني و دردي ازشون دوا كني.. دارو بعده تموم كردنش اگه بري تحقيقات رسما وقت واسه سر خاروندن نداري ولي اگه داروخونه بزني؛ ي مسىول فني ميزاري اونجا و تو كارات و انجام ميدي
> ٤- اونايي ك درس ميخونن و ب شيمي علاقه دارن.. اونايي ك جنبه دارن.. يني تو كلاسا مسائل و دروسي مطرح ميشه ك بايد عادي باشه برات.. ترم ١ تو يوني ما سه تا مشروط و تجديد داشتيم
> ترم٢ ورودي قبل ١٤ تا مشروط داشتن و تو تجزيه ٢٤ نفر افتادن!!!
> ٥- متاسفانه تو هيچكدوم از سه رشته اينده كاري تو ايران وجود نداره و اشباع شدن.. دارو تخصصهاش نه ولي پزشكي اونا هم دارن اشباع ميشن!!!
> ...


سلام.ممکنه در مورد خود رشته دارو سازی کمی بیشتر توضیح بدید؟
بنظرتون بازار کار این رشته در 15 سال آینده چطوری میشه؟
چقدر از درس های این رشته رو شیمی تشکیل میده؟

----------


## Ali jk

> سلام.ممکنه در مورد خود رشته دارو سازی کمی بیشتر توضیح بدید؟
> بنظرتون بازار کار این رشته در 15 سال آینده چطوری میشه؟
> چقدر از درس های این رشته رو شیمی تشکیل میده؟


سلام
دارو ي رشته اي ك تو همه درساي ديگه مثه دندان و پزشكي دخالت ميكنه و زياد با خون سروكار نداره
تو كشوراي جهان اول و حتي تو بعضي بيمارستانهاي ايران، دكتر داروساز دارو تجويز ميكنه، نه پزشك معالج
٥/٥ سال طول ميكشه ولي اكثرا بخاطر سخت بودن درساش نسبت ب دوتاي ديگه، زودتراز ٦ سال نميشه تموم كرد
تقريبا ٦٠٪؜ دارو رو شيمي تشكيل ميده
شيمي عمومي، شيمي تجزيه١.٢، شيمي الي١.٢، اناليز١.٢، شيمي دارويي١.٢.٣، كنترل شيمب دارويي١.٢ و عملي هاشون!! فقط شيمي ن
فارماكولوژي، فارماكوگنوزي، فارماسيوتيكس، بيوشيمي١.٢ هم مخلوط شيمي با فيزيك رياضي گياهي و ...(شيمي كمرنگي دارن)

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Ali jk


اول اينو بگم ك اگه بريد دنبال اروزها و علايقتون
٠- مونده ب خودت.. اگه بخاي الف شي.. دارو از پزشكي و دندان سختتره و پزشكي و دندان وقت ازاد كم دارن و همش درسه.. از شنبه تا ٤ شنبه از ٨:٣٠ تا ٤ كلاس دارين
١- اره راضيم، چون علاقه ب شيمي و دارو و پزشكي داشتم از اول و شرايطش و هم ميدونستم كامل.. ولي يه چن تا از دوستام ناراضي ن؛ هم از پزشكي هم از دارو
٢- بدي نداره واسه كسي ك علاقه داره، ولي سختي زياد داره.. چون وقت واسه گشتن نداري و همش بايد درس بخوني.. الان ما هرهفته دو سه تا امتحان و كوييز داريم.. ٣ تا هم دفاع و پايان نامه داره
تنها بديش اينه ك دارو و دندان حداقل يه ميليارد پول ميخان واسه شروع
٣- يكي از مهمترين خوبي هاش اينه ك ميتوني ب مردم كمك كني و دردي ازشون دوا كني.. دارو بعده تموم كردنش اگه بري تحقيقات رسما وقت واسه سر خاروندن نداري ولي اگه داروخونه بزني؛ ي مسىول فني ميزاري اونجا و تو كارات و انجام ميدي
٤- اونايي ك درس ميخونن و ب شيمي علاقه دارن.. اونايي ك جنبه دارن.. يني تو كلاسا مسائل و دروسي مطرح ميشه ك بايد عادي باشه برات.. ترم ١ تو يوني ما سه تا مشروط و تجديد داشتيم
ترم٢ ورودي قبل ١٤ تا مشروط داشتن و تو تجزيه ٢٤ نفر افتادن!!!
٥- متاسفانه تو هيچكدوم از سه رشته اينده كاري تو ايران وجود نداره و اشباع شدن.. دارو تخصصهاش نه ولي پزشكي اونا هم دارن اشباع ميشن!!!
از پارسال تو تبريز مجوز مطب واسه متخصص قلب نميدن
ورودي ٩٥ دارو امسال ١١ نفر انصرافي داشت
١١ نفررررر!!!!
٦- من نه. ادامه ميدم؛ ولي بچه ها ميگن بعده ١٠ سال ميرن تو كاراي ديگه
٧- دروس سخت و سنگينش.. مثلا ما پس فردا واسه ٢ نمره،٢٠٠ صفحه تجزيه ميخونيم.. ازمون ١٨٠ واحدي داريم ك سخته؛ ٣ تا پايان نامه داريم ك بخاطر تحريمها نميتونيم تو مجلات معتبر ثبت كنيم
٨- ب هيچ وجه بخاطر پول نياين!! اگه علاقه ب شيمي ندارين، علاقه ب شارش انرژي ندارين، اگه نميتونين جسد تشريح كنين.. نياين
كم كم داره اوضاع پزشكي و دندان و دارو هم مثه رياضي ميشه!!
نميگم پول نيس توش؛ ولي بايد براش درس بخونين و سختي بكشين.. كنكور ١٠٠٠ برابر راحتتر از درساي دانشگاهه
٩- اگه علايق و دارين و ميتونين تا اخر دووم بيارين؛ بياين و دندون درساش راحتتره و وقت ازاد دارين؛ ولي كشوراي ديگه دندان و زياد پزشكي نميدونن؛ دارو و پزشكي هم عاليه از نظر من، درساي چالشي زياد داره و ميتونين برين خارج؛ ولي نمرتون بالاي ١٨ بايد باشه!!!
معدل كلاس ما ترم ١: ١٦/٥ بود.. ١٠ نفر بالاي ١٧ داشتيم
البته توي سه رشته ب علاقتون نگاه كنيد؛ علاقه خيلي مهمه
فعلا نمره مهم نيس تو مدرك ولي اشباع شه نمره و پارتي مياد وسط
اينارو صرف اين گفتم ك بدونيد شرايط چطوريه!! وگرنه اگه علاقه داريد بيايد
چون بعضي از دوستام ميگن ك اگه ب انتخاب رشته برميگشتم، رياضي برميداشتم و ميرفتم از اينجا!!


ممنون علی جان که وقت گذاشتی و تقریبا همه چی رو گفتی اما يه چند تا سوال دارم ازت که ممنون ميشم پاسخ بدی :
0:بعد فارغ‌التحصیلی يه داروساز کجا ها می تونه مشغول به کار شه؟؟ همه جا ها رو بگو لطفا
1:همیشه شنیدم که می گن که دوران دانشجویی دارو سخته ولی بعد فارغ‌التحصیلی وقت آزاده اما توی دندون و پزشکی برعکسش صادقه خب اگه صادقانه نگاه کنیم این سه تا رشته دوران دانشجویی خیلی سختی دارن و این هم طبیعی هست چون بالاخره با جون آدم ها سرکار دارن اما مسئله اينه که حالا اينا رو اگه بذاریم کنار يه کسی که دارو قبول شده آیا اصلا وقت آزاد نداره؟؟؟ آیا اصلا نمی تونه تفریح کنه یا کارهای غیر درسی انجام بده؟؟ این يه طرف قضیه موضوع بعدی اينه حالا يه شخصی دانشجو داروسازی هست و می خواد در کنار این که درس می خونه يه کار فوق انجام بده مثلا زبان خارجی یاد بگيره آیا فرصت این کار رو نداره؟؟ و آنقدر درس زیاده که نمی تونه این کار رو هم در کنار درس خوندن انجام بده؟؟ 
2:سوال بعدی اينه که وضعیت بورسيه شدن چطوري هست؟؟؟ مثلا يه دانشجویی قصد داره تخصص هم  بگیره و برای تخصص می خواد از بورسيه استفاده کنه اولا این شخص چه وضعیتی باید داشته باشه تا بورسيه بهش تعلق بگيره و حالا که اون وضعیت رو داشت چه آینده ای داره؟؟ و چه اتفاقی براش می افته بعد بورسيه گرفتنش براش و برای خارج گفتی باید معدلش بالای 18 باشه معدل هر ترم باید بالای 18 باشه؟؟ منظورت اينه؟؟
3:شرایط داروخونه زدن چجوری هست؟؟  شرایط مجوز گرفتنش چجوری هست؟؟ موانع و مشکلات تاسیس دارو خونه چی؟؟
4:گفتی آینده کاری توی این سه رشته وجود نداره يه سوال خب پس فارغ‌التحصیلان این رشته ها باید برای کار چیکار کنن پس؟؟؟*

----------


## Blue.moon

چه سوالات خوبی پرسیدی ....ممنون میشم جواب بدن دیگران

----------


## WickedSick

> *سلام به همگی 
> 
> لطفا دانشجویان یا فارغ‌التحصیل رشته های پزشکی و داروسازی با توجه به ملاک ها و دلایل شخصی و عمومی که دارن که چه مربوط به خود یا جامعه میشه  و با توجه به این که حالا يه جور هايي وارد این رشته ها شدن و به طور تخصصی تری  با خبر هستن از این رشته ها بدون هیچ تعصب یا دروغی خیلی شفاف و کمک کننده بیان بگن که :
> 0:آیا رشتتون فرصت زندگی کردن رو ازتون گرقته یا نه؟اگه آره چطوري؟
> 1: از رشتتون راضی هستید یا نه؟؟ چرا؟
> 2:بدی ها یا سختی های رشتتون چی؟؟ 
> 3:خوبی های رشتتون چی؟؟ 
> 4:به نظرتون چه تیپ افرادی باید رشته های شما رو انتخاب کنن؟؟چرا؟
> 5:آیا آینده کاری در رشتتون وجود داره؟
> ...


من رشته ی قبولیو که زدم. هنوز ترم دومم! ولی درسا سنگینن. گرچه اصلا نمیخونم. *بنده از دید یه فرد ثالث میگم که از بالا داره به مسائل نگاه میکنه:*

دانشگاه برخلاف کنکور، میتونین چند بعدی باشید. یکی از دوستان پسر داییم، پزشکی کرمانشاه میخونه. درسش در حد اعلی! حتی دنبال مقاله اس و رفرنس میخونه اونم انگلیش. و خیلی جالبه که ساز کار میکنه، تفریح میره، گیم نتم میره.

 میدونین مشکل ما ایرانیا چیه؟ *زمان های مُردمون زیاده.* ۲ ساعت بر و بر میشینیم تو تلگرام بی دلیل. در حالی که ما میتونیم ۸ ساعت خواب، ۶ ساعت درس، و ۱۰ ساعت تایم دیگه برای همه کارا من جمله نهار و استراحت و تفریح و تلگرام و امثالهم بیاریم.  این استفاده از تایمهای مردمونه که توی اغلب ماها کمه و توی برخی افراد که موفق میشن، بهتره.
در مورد سوالات:

توضیح دادم. اصلا! بستگی به ادمش داره. ما ادم داریم ۲۴ ساعته داره درس میخونه و نمره نسبتا قابل قیولیم میاره(در حد ۱۰۰ هم نه!) اگه با تمرکز بخونین به همه چی میرسید. آدمم داریم مث خودم یک کلمه نمیخونه و شب امتحانیه. جفتشون بالکل اشتباهن! درس نه باید زندگیتو کامل بگیره نه اینکه کلا ولش کنی. در حد معقول بخونی کافیه. اگرم دنبال پیشرفت بیشتری خب بیشتر میخونی ولی اینکع کل زندگیتو بگیره و تک بعدی شی اصلا.

فعلا زوده واسه این سوال! اخر همین پستم توضیح بیشتر میدم. 
درساش سنگینن واقعا. من تنفر دارم ازینکه رشته رو بزنم تو سر بقیه. اصلا در حدش نیستم:/ اما پزشکی واقعا درساش سنگینن. (سوای از مقایسه با بقیه رشته ها، من دارم کلی میگم که به کسی با رشته خاصی برنخوره خدایی نخواست)
همچنین طولانی ترین دوره رو داره(۱۳ ۱۴ ترم) و ۲ ۳ تا ازمون مهم مثل علوم پایه و پری انترن و تخصص که دست کمی از کنکور ندارن. استهلاکش بالاست بدون شوخی. ۱۳ ترم! اقلا. 
در عوض "شاید" شرایط مالی و پرشتیژش بهتر باشه.

بی شوخی بچه ها قبولی فقط کنکور نیس. باید توانایی اینو داشته باشید بعد از کنکورم درس بخونین. حالا هم از لحاظ تعدد ترم و طولانی بودن زمان تحصیل، هم از لحاظ اینکه توی رشته های تجربی به صورت "مستقیم  و معلوم تر" با جون ادما سر و کار دارید.

توضیح دادم

باید سعیمو بکنم چون شوخی بردار نیست رشته ادم. هرچیزی بخونین بهرحال یه چرخه ای از جامعه هستید. و به عنوان یک شخص مهم هستید و یه رول مهم بازی میکنین.


بالاتر گفتمط تعدد ترم، طولانی بودن تحصیل سختی درساش، آزموناشم زیادن.

-

کنکوریام که واسشون زیاد حرف زدم :Yahoo (4): 

در‌مورد رشته هم یه چیز مهم‌بگم. ببینین اولا الان وقتش نیس در مورد رشته فک کنین. شما ۳ ماه وقت دارید واسه انتخاب رشته که کافیه. *اما در کل رشته ها بالانسن*!
بیاید بین دندان پزشکی و پرستاری مثال بزنیم که جفتشون رشته های من نیستن و نگید که از رشتش دفاع میکنه.
 ممکنه مثلا دندان پزشکی سخت تر باشه تحصیلش و استهلاکش بیشتر باشه اما در عوض شرایط مالیش احتمالا بهتره تا پرستاری.
و یا پرستاری زودتر به پول میرسید اما پول افزایش چندانی نمیکنه. اما دندان دیرتر میرسید ولی با رشد. نسبتا خوبی هستش.
*این شمایید که این بالانسو انتخاب میکنین! توی انتخاب رشته. که ۳ ماهم وقت دارید. پس اصلا نگرانش نباشید*.

----------


## Ebrahim999

در كل راضيم از رشته و محيط دانشگاه
زمان واسه كار هاي جانبي هست(به جز تو امتحان هاي فاينال)
گرچه هر چي جلو تر بريم كار سخت تر ميشه
من فعلا ترم ٢ علوم پايم

----------


## AynazZ

> اول اينو بگم ك اگه بريد دنبال اروزها و علايقتون
> ٠- مونده ب خودت.. اگه بخاي الف شي.. دارو از پزشكي و دندان سختتره و پزشكي و دندان وقت ازاد كم دارن و همش درسه.. از شنبه تا ٤ شنبه از ٨:٣٠ تا ٤ كلاس دارين
> ١- اره راضيم، چون علاقه ب شيمي و دارو و پزشكي داشتم از اول و شرايطش و هم ميدونستم كامل.. ولي يه چن تا از دوستام ناراضي ن؛ هم از پزشكي هم از دارو
> ٢- بدي نداره واسه كسي ك علاقه داره، ولي سختي زياد داره.. چون وقت واسه گشتن نداري و همش بايد درس بخوني.. الان ما هرهفته دو سه تا امتحان و كوييز داريم.. ٣ تا هم دفاع و پايان نامه داره
> تنها بديش اينه ك دارو و دندان حداقل يه ميليارد پول ميخان واسه شروع
> ٣- يكي از مهمترين خوبي هاش اينه ك ميتوني ب مردم كمك كني و دردي ازشون دوا كني.. دارو بعده تموم كردنش اگه بري تحقيقات رسما وقت واسه سر خاروندن نداري ولي اگه داروخونه بزني؛ ي مسىول فني ميزاري اونجا و تو كارات و انجام ميدي
> ٤- اونايي ك درس ميخونن و ب شيمي علاقه دارن.. اونايي ك جنبه دارن.. يني تو كلاسا مسائل و دروسي مطرح ميشه ك بايد عادي باشه برات.. ترم ١ تو يوني ما سه تا مشروط و تجديد داشتيم
> ترم٢ ورودي قبل ١٤ تا مشروط داشتن و تو تجزيه ٢٤ نفر افتادن!!!
> ٥- متاسفانه تو هيچكدوم از سه رشته اينده كاري تو ايران وجود نداره و اشباع شدن.. دارو تخصصهاش نه ولي پزشكي اونا هم دارن اشباع ميشن!!!
> ...


با تشکر از توضیحات جامع
یه سوال میکنم خواهشا نخندید!! :Yahoo (76): 
داروسازیم تشریح جسد داره؟؟؟

----------


## Ali jk

> با تشکر از توضیحات جامع
> یه سوال میکنم خواهشا نخندید!!
> داروسازیم تشریح جسد داره؟؟؟


خاهش
نه بابا چرا بايد بخندم؛ يكي دو نفر پس افتادن وقتي جسد ديدن
نه تشريح نداره، ولي استاد اناتومي(تشريح) درسها رو رو جسد نشون هم ميده، رو مولاژ انساني

----------


## Ali jk

> *
> 
> ممنون علی جان که وقت گذاشتی و تقریبا همه چی رو گفتی اما يه چند تا سوال دارم ازت که ممنون ميشم پاسخ بدی :
> 0:بعد فارغ‌التحصیلی يه داروساز کجا ها می تونه مشغول به کار شه؟؟ همه جا ها رو بگو لطفا
> 1:همیشه شنیدم که می گن که دوران دانشجویی دارو سخته ولی بعد فارغ‌التحصیلی وقت آزاده اما توی دندون و پزشکی برعکسش صادقه خب اگه صادقانه نگاه کنیم این سه تا رشته دوران دانشجویی خیلی سختی دارن و این هم طبیعی هست چون بالاخره با جون آدم ها سرکار دارن اما مسئله اينه که حالا اينا رو اگه بذاریم کنار يه کسی که دارو قبول شده آیا اصلا وقت آزاد نداره؟؟؟ آیا اصلا نمی تونه تفریح کنه یا کارهای غیر درسی انجام بده؟؟ این يه طرف قضیه موضوع بعدی اينه حالا يه شخصی دانشجو داروسازی هست و می خواد در کنار این که درس می خونه يه کار فوق انجام بده مثلا زبان خارجی یاد بگيره آیا فرصت این کار رو نداره؟؟ و آنقدر درس زیاده که نمی تونه این کار رو هم در کنار درس خوندن انجام بده؟؟ 
> 2:سوال بعدی اينه که وضعیت بورسيه شدن چطوري هست؟؟؟ مثلا يه دانشجویی قصد داره تخصص هم  بگیره و برای تخصص می خواد از بورسيه استفاده کنه اولا این شخص چه وضعیتی باید داشته باشه تا بورسيه بهش تعلق بگيره و حالا که اون وضعیت رو داشت چه آینده ای داره؟؟ و چه اتفاقی براش می افته بعد بورسيه گرفتنش براش و برای خارج گفتی باید معدلش بالای 18 باشه معدل هر ترم باید بالای 18 باشه؟؟ منظورت اينه؟؟
> 3:شرایط داروخونه زدن چجوری هست؟؟  شرایط مجوز گرفتنش چجوری هست؟؟ موانع و مشکلات تاسیس دارو خونه چی؟؟
> 4:گفتی آینده کاری توی این سه رشته وجود نداره يه سوال خب پس فارغ‌التحصیلان این رشته ها باید برای کار چیکار کنن پس؟؟؟*


خاهش داداش
٠: تو داروخونه ها، بهداشت و خدمات درماني؛ واسه مدرك عمومي
واسه تخصص هم براساس تخصصش ميره و استاد هم ميتونه بشه و درس بده
مثلا فارماكولوژي باليني تو بيمارستان دارو ها رو تجويز ميكنن و پزشك حق تجويز دارو نداره
يا راديو فارماسي تو سايت هاي هسته اي كار ميكنن و دارو ميسازن
بقيه تخصصهاش هم رو كارخانه و بخش تحقيقات دارو كار داره
١: درست شنيدي. والا وقت يكمي واسه تفريح هست.. ولي نهايت ٣ ٤ ساعت در هفته.. بقيه ش و بايد بخوني؛ نخوني مشروط ميشي
تنها ترمي ك دارو وقت زياد داره ترم ١ ه
فرصت اينا رو نداره متاسفانه.. تنها زمان ازادش تابستون هست و اون موقع ميتونه ياد بگيره
الان من ٧ ماهه نتونستم برم دنبال دندونام و مونده.. يني وقت ندارم
ولي مثلا خوداموز و با اينترنت ميتوني تو خابگاه يا خونه ياد بگيري ولي زياد وقت نداير بري بيرون
٢: كشوراي امريكاي شمالي و نميتوني بورسيه بگيري؛ هزينه هاش زياده و ترمي يه ميليارد اب ميخوره.. ولي اروپا تو جاهايي مثله المان و ايتاليا ميتوني فاند بگيري و بري..
البته واسه ادامه تحصيلهااا ك بتوني اونجا هم اقامت بگيري
معمولي بري بعده تحصيل بايد برگردي كشورت
ميانگين كل معدلت بايد ١٨ ب بالا باشه
٣: داروخونه رو اول بايد جاهايي ك ندارن و كوچيكن بزني.. تا امتياز جمع كني و بتوني بياي شهراي بزرگتر.. بعدش ميري تو نوبت و وقتي نوبتت رسيد ميتوني باز كني
ولي ميتوني هم پول بالاي يه ميليارد خرج كني و امتياز بخري و باز كني
٤: اكثرا ميرن مسئول فني ميشن و ماهي ٧ تومن ميگيرن
بعضيا هم ميرن دنبال كاراي ديگه
بعضيا هم ميرن تخصص و خارج از كشور

----------


## aretmis

سلام شما داروسازی میخونید؟ :Yahoo (117):

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Ali jk


خاهش داداش
٠: تو داروخونه ها، بهداشت و خدمات درماني؛ واسه مدرك عمومي
واسه تخصص هم براساس تخصصش ميره و استاد هم ميتونه بشه و درس بده
مثلا فارماكولوژي باليني تو بيمارستان دارو ها رو تجويز ميكنن و پزشك حق تجويز دارو نداره
يا راديو فارماسي تو سايت هاي هسته اي كار ميكنن و دارو ميسازن
بقيه تخصصهاش هم رو كارخانه و بخش تحقيقات دارو كار داره
١: درست شنيدي. والا وقت يكمي واسه تفريح هست.. ولي نهايت ٣ ٤ ساعت در هفته.. بقيه ش و بايد بخوني؛ نخوني مشروط ميشي
تنها ترمي ك دارو وقت زياد داره ترم ١ ه
فرصت اينا رو نداره متاسفانه.. تنها زمان ازادش تابستون هست و اون موقع ميتونه ياد بگيره
الان من ٧ ماهه نتونستم برم دنبال دندونام و مونده.. يني وقت ندارم
ولي مثلا خوداموز و با اينترنت ميتوني تو خابگاه يا خونه ياد بگيري ولي زياد وقت نداير بري بيرون
٢: كشوراي امريكاي شمالي و نميتوني بورسيه بگيري؛ هزينه هاش زياده و ترمي يه ميليارد اب ميخوره.. ولي اروپا تو جاهايي مثله المان و ايتاليا ميتوني فاند بگيري و بري..
البته واسه ادامه تحصيلهااا ك بتوني اونجا هم اقامت بگيري
معمولي بري بعده تحصيل بايد برگردي كشورت
ميانگين كل معدلت بايد ١٨ ب بالا باشه
٣: داروخونه رو اول بايد جاهايي ك ندارن و كوچيكن بزني.. تا امتياز جمع كني و بتوني بياي شهراي بزرگتر.. بعدش ميري تو نوبت و وقتي نوبتت رسيد ميتوني باز كني
ولي ميتوني هم پول بالاي يه ميليارد خرج كني و امتياز بخري و باز كني
٤: اكثرا ميرن مسئول فني ميشن و ماهي ٧ تومن ميگيرن
بعضيا هم ميرن دنبال كاراي ديگه
بعضيا هم ميرن تخصص و خارج از كشور


مسول فنی توی داروخونه ها خصوصی منظورت هست؟؟ یعنی می گیرن؟؟ آخه يه افرادی داریم که اصلا مدرک دکتری داروسازی ندارن و خود داروساز مياد بهشون دو سه ماه چیز های مهم رو یاد میده بعد اونا رو می کنه مسول دارو ها  این قضیش چی؟؟*

----------


## Ali jk

> *
> 
> مسول فنی توی داروخونه ها خصوصی منظورت هست؟؟ یعنی می گیرن؟؟ آخه يه افرادی داریم که اصلا مدرک دکتری داروسازی ندارن و خود داروساز مياد بهشون دو سه ماه چیز های مهم رو یاد میده بعد اونا رو می کنه مسول دارو ها  این قضیش چی؟؟*


فرقي نداره
هر داروخونه اي ميشه
اونا نسخه پيچن
صاحب داروخونه ميره دنباله كاراش و ي مسئول فني ميذاره بجاي خودش
ك مسئوليتش اينه ك ب داروهايي ك ب مردم ميدن و تداخلات دارويي و اينا رسيدگي كنه

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Ali jk


فرقي نداره
هر داروخونه اي ميشه
اونا نسخه پيچن
صاحب داروخونه ميره دنباله كاراش و ي مسئول فني ميذاره بجاي خودش
ك مسئوليتش اينه ك ب داروهايي ك ب مردم ميدن و تداخلات دارويي و اينا رسيدگي كنه


بحث هم همین جاست کدوم رو میذاره کسی که دکتری یا دانشجوی داروسازی هست یا صرفا فقط نسخه پیچ هست چون فکر کنم حقوقی که به نسخه پیج میده کمتر از اون دوتای ديگه هست واسه همین که هزینه ها رو کم کنه نمیاد دکتری یا دانشجو های داروسازی بگيره درسته؟؟؟ اينجوري عملا میشه گفت يه داروساز شانسی برای کار توی داروخونه ها نداره؟؟ و اگر هم داشته باشه کمه درسته؟؟؟؟ بعد یه سوال دیگه تابستون درس ندارید؟؟ تابستون تعطیل هستید؟؟*

----------


## Ali jk

> *
> 
> بحث هم همین جاست کدوم رو میذاره کسی که دکتری یا دانشجوی داروسازی هست یا صرفا فقط نسخه پیچ هست چون فکر کنم حقوقی که به نسخه پیج میده کمتر از اون دوتای ديگه هست واسه همین که هزینه ها رو کم کنه نمیاد دکتری یا دانشجو های داروسازی بگيره درسته؟؟؟ اينجوري عملا میشه گفت يه داروساز شانسی برای کار توی داروخونه ها نداره؟؟ و اگر هم داشته باشه کمه درسته؟؟؟؟ بعد یه سوال دیگه تابستون درس ندارید؟؟ تابستون تعطیل هستید؟؟*


نه بحثي نداره ك اين
داروخونه بدون مسئول فني نميتونه باز باشه، مگر اينكه صاحب داروخونه خودش دكتر داروساز باشه و تو داروخونه باشه
هرچندتا نسخه پيچ ميخان باشن باشن
داروخونه بدون مسئول فني شبيه اتوبوس بدون راننده ست
حالا هرچن تا مسافر ميخاد داشته باشه
نسخه پيچ ديپلمًتجربي ميخاد فقط
مسئول فني دكتري داروسازي
پولش دو سه برابر هم فرق داره و كارشون هم
كار تو كارخونه فقط واسه تخصصه تا اونجايي ك ميدونم
اصولا نداريم. مگر اينكه يكي ترم تابستان برداره
ذاتا ١٧ تير كلاسا تموم ميشه و ١٧ شهريور شروع ميشه

----------


## Noo$hin

من سال چهارم دندانپزشکی ام.
کلا به جز یه ماه آخر لازم نیست زیاد تئوری بخونی و وقت برا کارای دیگه داری اما ۵ روز هفته اغلب ۷ صبح تا ۴ ظهر دانشگاهیم.تازه دو ترم پنچ شنبه صبح ها هم چندتا کلاس داشتیم.اما باز نسبت به پزشکی اوقات فراغت بیشتری داریم.

از رشته م راضیم اما این رضایت بعد دو سال به دست اومد چون دوسال علوم پایه پزشکی خیلی خسته کننده ست مباحث. 

بدی ها یا سختی ها: خیلی با مریض سروکار داریم از ترم ۶ ناگهانی میری دندون تراش میدی و استرس زاست و من خودم سومین مریض ترمیمیم ۶ساعت کارش طول کشید به خاطر استرس و ترسم و مریض زیر دستم خوابید و کار با فرز و... میتونه برا مریض خطرناک باشه. بعد از یه سری کارا مثلا دستیار جراحی دندان عقل بودن حسابی کمر درد سراغتون میاد.
 نمره عملیتون به کار شما ربطی ندارد!!!!! تو روزانه که خرجش اونقدر زیاد نیس اما باید یه سری وسایل و دندون کشیده شده بگیرین که همین طوری قیمتاش روبه افزایشه.

خوبی ها: خیلی تنوع داره کارایی که میکنید و برخلاف پزشکی از سال سوم یه مریض رو فقط میدن دست شما و همه کار رو شما میکنید و از کارایی که میکنید میشه حسابی لذت برد.

هر تیپ افرادی می تونن دندانپزشکی رو انتخاب کنند.

آدم موفق تو هر رشته ای آینده کاری دارد.

موانع و مشکلات : ظرفیت رزیدنتی برا هر رشته ۳_۴ نفره و تعداد دانشکده برا تخصص هم کمه.

 توی رشته هایی که با کار کردن و عمل کردن گره خورده مثل علوم پزشکی صرفا علاقه ملاک نیست، باید بدونی با چه چالش هایی سال های بعد رو به رو میشی و ببینی تحملشو داری یا نه.
علاقه هم مهمه اما شاید عدم علاقه ما به یه رشته عدم آگاهی از اون باشه. مثلا کسی که به جراحی زیبایی صورت مثل عمل بینی و ترمیم شکاف کام و لب رو دوست داره دو راه وجود داره یکی پزشکی و یکی دندون که دومی مسیرش حداقل یه سال کمتر و به جز تخصص  کشیک نداره.

----------

